# Sources for glass/plastic lens



## reefphilic (Oct 26, 2004)

Where can I get glass or plastic lens of various diameter? Strictly speaking, I don't need a lens, just a flat piece of glass or plastic disc that allows light to pass thru unaltered.

I'm building a custom flashlight and are searching for 13mm diameter disc. Thanks.


----------



## Doug S (Oct 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*reefphilic said:*
Where can I get glass or plastic lens of various diameter? Strictly speaking, I don't need a lens, just a flat piece of glass or plastic disc that allows light to pass thru unaltered.

I'm building a custom flashlight and are searching for 13mm diameter disc. Thanks. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Some answers Here


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 26, 2004)

Did you try flashlightlens.com? They are CPF supporters and have a real good rep.

Daniel


----------



## Chop (Oct 26, 2004)

I just bought a cutter on ebay that is designed to cut ornaments and medallions of diameters down to 3/8". I got it for the specific purpose of being able to cut my own lenses. PM me in a week or so and I may be able to help you out, but of course, flashlightlens.com has "flashlight" lenses. I'm talking plain glass.


----------



## reefphilic (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks folks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif

Doug S,
Been searching for hours on the internet but can't find anything. Thanks for your links!

Gadget lover,
I've tried searching flashlightlens. They only have 20 something mm diameter and above.

Chop,
I'll let you know if I need any size that they don't have.


----------



## DaGunn (Oct 27, 2004)

Chop,
Did you buy one of the cutters off ebay that were $9.99? I was looking at them, there are quite a few there, but the fellow selling them has over 400 negative feedbacks. Good luck to you, if that is who you purchased from.

Dave


----------



## Chop (Oct 31, 2004)

I got it from someone else. Don't remember who, but I don't buy from people with more than a couple of negative feedbacks.


----------



## Zackerty (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi there reefphillic,
I have Lexan in 1 mm thickness and about 100mm x 50 mm.
E-mail me and I'll get some to you.It has a protective film over it which you peel off after you have shaped it.

Stu


----------



## tvodrd (Nov 1, 2004)

Another source for onesey-twoseys and saphire crystals is Http://www.ofrei.com (which is down right now?) They distribute G-S and others.

Larry


----------



## reefphilic (Nov 2, 2004)

Zackerty,

Thanks for your kindness. Pm sent!


Tvodrd,
Nice site with lots of different crystal/glass. But shipping cost much more than the items I'm buying. I'll see if I can get someone from US to order and ship to me.


----------



## Zackerty (Nov 2, 2004)

Jason, PM sent.
1 MM thick Lexan cuts with a strong pair of scissors, so cut oversize, and grind or sand to shape. Use 600 grit at the end, and polish edges with a metal polish. Then peel off protective film.
Stu


----------



## OddOne (Nov 11, 2004)

I, too, am looking for a specific flashlight lens size that nobody carries - 0.840" or 21.3mm ideally, but no smaller than 20.8mm. Problem is, that is a way oddball size so nobody carries anything suitable.

And I am far too klutzy to hand-grind one down. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I'd be more than happy to throw someone some $ to cut one in a suitable material. I'd love to get pyrex or borosilicate if that were possible.

oO


----------



## OddOne (Nov 11, 2004)

Belay my last - found a 21mm dia. flat sapphire watch crystal that should work nicely as a flashlight lens. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

oO


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 11, 2004)

In a pinch I've used a clear plastic blister package and a compass with a cutter blade in it to make a protective lens. Everyone knows how tough that stuff is. If you use the "stretched" part of the blister pack it is very clear.


----------

